# Dubai Map for those in the process of moving to Dubai



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

This is on one of the stickies but I thought I would repost the link as we have found it to be very useful in our planning process.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Cheers


----------



## splashdown (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, great map thanks!


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

Im in the process of moving to Dubai with my (soon to be) husband.
I can't post links yet, but there is an Interactive map on the government of dubai website (dubaitourism.ae)

Not sure how it compares but thought i'd share it!
Looking forward to meeting some of you soon!

Ladylike


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent, thank you for (re)posting!


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Super map !! Thank you


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

great link, thanks!


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Another useful map link (link to link)....

Jafza Map - Jafza - Jebel Ali Free Zone

Nice clear map of areas and roads.


----------

